# Plants goats won't eat?



## LizStabbert

Are there any nonpoisonous plants that goats arent likely to eat? Now that my boys have eaten all the blackberries, all that's left in their pasture is bare earth and it's pretty dreary looking. I'd love to get some green back in there, but if they're just going to eat that too it would kinda defeat the purpose ;-) I live in Washington state, zone 7 I believe.


----------



## animalfamily

I can think of one plant they won't eat but I don't think you want it in your pasture, because in short order it will take over and there will be little else that can grow there: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/invasive-plant-taking-over-153069/

However "Mullein" is a nice plant. It has some medicinal properties. My goats won't eat it and it stays green all winter long. It won't 'take over' your pasture and the fuzzy green leaves are actually quite lovely.
As far as being nonpoisonus, you may have to check into that. It's easy to get started and I mow around every bit of it I have!!
Just a thought.


----------



## LizStabbert

Definitely will avoid the "beefsteak" plant (what a weird name!). The link gave me an idea though. It said it was related to mint which Also tends to go feral and take over around here. The goats may eat some, but it's tenacious enough I don't think they'd completely kill it. 

So I guess I can expand my question to: what non poisonous plants will goats not eat OR what plants are hardy enough to survive nibbling  

I'll check out the Mullein you suggested too


----------



## SalteyLove

Looking to revive this very old thread! 

So what does everybody have (intentionally landscaped or not!) for plants, shrubs, and trees that your goats DON'T eat?

My herd does not seem to eat:

Tomato Plants (but yes the ripe fruit) 
Dwarf Boxwood 
Arborvitae
Brown Eyed Susans
Cosmos
Catmint/Catnip
Yucca
Pumpkin Plants (but yes the ripe fruit)


----------



## SalteyLove

https://animals.mom.me/ornamental-plants-that-goats-wont-eat-6010419.html


----------



## Drmike

Hmm that's strange

I found many references to wild hydrangea being toxic to goats....perhaps wild hydrangea is different to non wild regarding toxicity
(Added: I checked and all hydrangea types are toxic)

Also....my goats love it!

From what I understand like red maple it's the wilted leaves that are toxic.

My goats love foraging my wild hydrangea leaves so I'm planning on removing the trees before fall



SalteyLove said:


> https://animals.mom.me/ornamental-plants-that-goats-wont-eat-6010419.html


So bad advice from this link


----------



## Trollmor

I can't remember having seen you before, so WELCOME! 

But what is the purpose of having a pasture, if the goats should not pasture? If they eat everything, maybe they need some extra hay or a daily nice foraging walk, on paths where they are allowed to feast!


----------



## Drmike

When i first put my goats in their enclosure they stripped the ground bare.

Now they are into a routine of eating hay and getting forage they eat less and less from the enclosure so shoots started popping up everywhere. Slowly the ground it’s turning a bit more green. I guess the bottom line is keep them full and they will just nibble around things have chance to grow

For things you don’t want then to eat, hardware cloth is your friend


----------



## Trollmor

Drmike said:


> For things you don't want then to eat, hardware cloth is your friend


What can that be? The dictionary of course does not have TWO words!


----------



## mariarose

Trollmor said:


> What can that be? The dictionary of course does not have TWO words!


Hardware cloth is a type of welded wire fencing, or cage making material. The holes in it are usually 1/4 or 1/2 inch, so pretty small, say around a centimeter...

https://www.acehardware.com/departments/hardware/window-and-screen-hardware/screen-cloth


----------



## bisonviewfarm

I haven't found much that mine wont at least taste and we have a pretty wide selection which is why they got pastures this year and no more free ranging around the house. They wont touch the juniper trees and last year they refused to touch the sage brush in the pen this year they love it.


----------



## mariarose

bisonviewfarm said:


> last year they refused to touch the sage brush in the pen this year they love it.


I guess sometimes it takes a while to establish if something is safe, and then to also develop a taste for it....

Mine also will taste almost anything. I'm about to try to fence off my yard...


----------



## bisonviewfarm

It must that one plant made it through the year totally. untouched this year they've eaten every bit of green off a half acre or so of it lol


----------



## Trollmor

mariarose said:


> Hardware cloth is a type of welded wire fencing, or cage making material. The holes in it are usually 1/4 or 1/2 inch, so pretty small, say around a centimeter...
> 
> https://www.acehardware.com/departments/hardware/window-and-screen-hardware/screen-cloth


Thanks! Weld was in the dictionary! 


bisonviewfarm said:


> They wont touch the juniper trees.


Unless for marking their territory. The stems are perfect for bucks with horns, but the junipers sort of dislike that ...


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

animalfamily said:


> I can think of one plant they won't eat but I don't think you want it in your pasture, because in short order it will take over and there will be little else that can grow there: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/invasive-plant-taking-over-153069/
> 
> However "Mullein" is a nice plant. It has some medicinal properties. My goats won't eat it and it stays green all winter long. It won't 'take over' your pasture and the fuzzy green leaves are actually quite lovely.
> As far as being nonpoisonus, you may have to check into that. It's easy to get started and I mow around every bit of it I have!!
> Just a thought.


But be careful of "turkey mullein" also called doveweed, which IS poisonous.


----------



## Sony72

My goats don't like thistles of any kind unless they are attached to rose bushes. They also don't like long grass - I have to weed eat it shorter for them to eat it. They love to go for walks and eat the poplar leaves and will strip the bark off any tree near them.


----------



## Chantil

Question, will goats eat citronella plants? I use them and lemon grass to keep mosquitoes away in the spring/summer. I have been searching every site possible to find out if they would eat them or if they are poisonous. I’ve come up with NOTHING.


----------



## Tom Colvin

Chantil said:


> Question, will goats eat citronella plants? I use them and lemon grass to keep mosquitoes away in the spring/summer. I have been searching every site possible to find out if they would eat them or if they are poisonous. I’ve come up with NOTHING.


Lemon grass would be good for them I think. I give one of four different essential oil and lemongrass for worms is one of them.


----------

